# Single female, somewhat experienced rafter 40-55 to swamp boat on Deso-Gray May 3rd



## NWO Whiewater

yikes


----------



## duct tape

Double yikes

:shock:


----------



## yetigonecrazy

Is this a troll?

Or is boofington back at it?

Makes you wonder with only one post. Still....maybe there are people out there who dont realize this isnt best way to do that.....

Best of luck buddy


----------



## spider

The ladies will be all over this trip down DESOLATION CANYON with a complete stranger. Maybe try changing your name to Ladiesman or 6inchandrising, singleguy sounds hopelessly desperate. Ladies bring your bear spray.


----------



## wildh2onriver

Someone hold the women back...


----------



## Stiff N' Wett

Not a bad place to pick up chicks you'll have at least one thing in common.


----------



## David L

Wonder how many pm's he's getting. Take me, take me!


----------



## FastFXR

Amateur....why ask for just one?


----------



## BilloutWest

*Someone hold the women back...*

What's your sign?
I bet you work out?
I have two other SOTARS!

Sharing one tent would be nice efficiency for loading the raft.

=======

On the other hand.
I watch enough 48 hours type TV to know that there are women dumb enough to sign up with someone this dumb.


----------



## Andy H.

I know where this thread is going.


----------



## robfather

I'll read the trip report on this one.


----------



## carvedog

FastFXR said:


> Amateur....why ask for just one?


That was funneh! Almost got the keyboard. 

To the OP. If you want a swamper you might consider casting a wider net. 

While your heart may be in the right spot why…….I lost my thought train their with Andy's wreck clip. 

I believe their is a Pike's Peak River Runners Club which may help you to meet an eligible 'partner' for your rafting adventures. 

You might have much better success if you go with others, cuz if I was a woman this would be the absolute last thing I would want to consider if it is a one boat float. You really want to know who you are boating with in that situation even if there isn't a gender dynamic involved.


----------



## caverdan

FastFXR said:


> Amateur....why ask for just one?


A wise old boater once told me that you should always carry two or three spare life jackets if your boating solo and looking to pick up girls. 

"With two...you'll have fun....with three....you'll score one."


----------



## BilloutWest

I never watched it, but did anyone see Kevin Bacon in that rafting movie?

The River Wild - 1994 Movie Trailer - Meryl Streep, Kevin Bacon - YouTube


----------



## 86304

this is an obvious troll..... someone with winter cabin fever symptoms.......

however, if not......

i and my girlfriend, volunteer to go along as chaperones, being that we got skunked on permits this year.

for proof please respond here.....

and PM me.

thank-you.. 8)

bob


----------



## Jensjustduckie

Hmmmm.... 

"There is no greater threat to women than men" - Louis CK - YouTube


----------



## gh

FastFXR said:


> Amateur....why ask for just one?


Thanks. That was damn funny.


----------



## Nugs

Take my wife, please.


----------



## lhowemt

What no picture? Weak. If you want some "company", you need to do a better job. Hahaha, winter Buzz troll!


----------



## lhowemt

BilloutWest said:


> I never watched it, but did anyone see Kevin Bacon in that rafting movie?
> 
> The River Wild - 1994 Movie Trailer - Meryl Streep, Kevin Bacon - YouTube


Best. Movie. EVER!


----------



## GC Guide

OK, I am in. Where do i sign up?


----------



## zercon

*Throw her back*

Way to young, he's calling for someone 40-55 which means he is an easy 60+
Every gray haired single guy in New Castle is now a suspect.


----------



## barry

Buzzards,

I think this is Peterd and that he has just created a second account/username. 

Remember this? 

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/wanted-cook-for-private-grand-canyon-trip-19027.html


----------



## duct tape

Singleguy seems much creepier than peterd. And yes, every middle aged guy in New Castle is now suspect....


----------



## GC Guide

Oops. I am in! Where do I sign up?


----------



## zercon

*more like it*

But can she swamp


----------



## wildh2onriver

Does she still have all her teeth?


----------



## barry

Untitled on Vimeo

I don't know duct....I am getting similar vibes. 

I miss max, summit, and randaddy? They would have this thread sorted out properly in the first 2 pages.


----------



## GC Guide

She can swamp with her teeth!!


----------



## Schutzie

Now see, you people are getting all wadded up over this thing and scaring off the ladies.

I mean, you never know.............this could be the start of something Wonderful!

I met my wife on the river........course, we didn't know we knew each other for two years. Such is the life of a guide. 

I am not making this up.

First time I saw my wife she was running across the bridge in Glenwood, her life jacket straps going ding..........ding.........ding.........on the bridge. 
Hot on her heels was crazy George, a short, fat, toothless, balding Armenian wearing only tennis shoes, his Teensy black speedo, and his life jacket. Crazy George was yelling "Marcie!! Marcie!! Wait!!.
Marcie appeared to be running for her life.

It was over another year before we actually "met" and eventually I asked her about crazy George. She said he asked her to sleep in his tent. She said she made him promise never to speak those words again. Ever. To anyone.

Crazy George was at our wedding. He married a lady he met on the river the very next year.

Crazy George is living proof there is someone for everyone.


----------



## Gremlin

duct tape said:


> Singleguy seems much creepier than peterd. And yes, every middle aged guy in New Castle is now suspect....


New Castle is a small town, a little more than a square mile, and yes every middle-aged guy IS suspect!


----------



## DoStep

Schutzie said:


> Now see, you people are getting all wadded up over this thing and scaring off the ladies.
> 
> I mean, you never know.............this could be the start of something Wonderful!
> 
> I met my wife on the river........course, we didn't know we knew each other for two years. Such is the life of a guide.
> 
> I am not making this up.
> 
> First time I saw my wife she was running across the bridge in Glenwood, her life jacket straps going ding..........ding.........ding.........on the bridge.
> Hot on her heels was crazy George, a short, fat, toothless, balding Armenian wearing only tennis shoes, his Teensy black speedo, and his life jacket. Crazy George was yelling "Marcie!! Marcie!! Wait!!.
> Marcie appeared to be running for her life.
> 
> It was over another year before we actually "met" and eventually I asked her about crazy George. She said he asked her to sleep in his tent. She said she made him promise never to speak those words again. Ever. To anyone.
> 
> Crazy George was at our wedding. He married a lady he met on the river the very next year.
> 
> Crazy George is living proof there is someone for everyone.


Is that this guy?


----------



## lhowemt

barry said:


> I miss..... randaddy?


Wow, I can't believe he really left. RIP Grif


----------



## BilloutWest

duct tape said:


> Singleguy seems much creepier than peterd. And yes, every middle aged guy in New Castle is now suspect....



The lead in:
_Single female, somewhat experienced _
is either creepier or he is just playing us.

============

His next foray could be seeking ........ send picture of raft.


----------



## henrylightcap

At least homeboy's honest.


----------



## yesimapirate

*Is this him? aka SingleGuy*

Just looking for someone to replace Mary...


----------



## Planet Mimi

Hahaha!! 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

